# Hi



## kitty223 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Just wanted to say hello and that I'm brand new to the world of mantis. Found the link to here at mantisplace.com where I have been driving Rebecca nuts for about a week now..... you're right Rebecca I can't wait to get my little stinkers. Anyhow my name is Kathy and boy am I gonna drive you all crazy. I have been reading up on so much here for the last 2 days you folks have a wealth of info. Anyways nice to meet you.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 20, 2008)

welcome.nice to meet u too  .


----------



## kitty223 (Jun 20, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> welcome.nice to meet u too  .


Thanks


----------



## acerbity (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome, I was just in SC for a business trip last month!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2008)

Ha ha, good to see you made it here!


----------



## mntds4me (Jun 20, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ha ha, good to see you made it here!


  Me too


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

